# 2008 pathfinder cranks but won't start



## Todd c (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a 2008 Nissan Pathfinder was running fine. Parked it went back out and now just cranks but will not start. Anyone had this problem? If so any help on what it was to fix.
Thanks
Todd


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a 2005 in the shop doing the same thing. It has gas-fouled, spark plugs and the check engine light is flashing when trying to start. Fuel pressure tested good, so we are going to replace the cam position sensors and spark plugs and cross our fingers! You might want to try spraying some carb cleaner into the engine and see if it starts on that. That would indicate a fuel delivery issue, if it does fire on the carb cleaner. Your next step would be to confirm 51 psi of fuel pressure.


----------



## Todd c (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you I will try that tomorrow and let you know if it worked.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

Todd c said:


> I have a 2008 Nissan Pathfinder was running fine. Parked it went back out and now just cranks but will not start. Anyone had this problem? If so any help on what it was to fix.
> Thanks
> Todd


..........battery condition, posts, cable clamps


----------



## cptspock (Aug 29, 2018)

I know this is an old post but I am having the same issue with my 2008 Pathfinder. I have no mechanical experience. Last year, I replaced the camshaft sensor for the same reason. Codes that show up on the scanner are p0455 and p0456. There is also one about the anti-theft P1610 I think. I have 2 new keys but they were programmed at the dealer months ago so I am not sure if this code is relevant or not. At any rate, if anyone has any ideas, I would appreciate the help. It cranks and cranks but won't start, then suddenly after waiting sometimes 5 to 10 mins - sometimes it takes 2 hours- it starts. Then the next day, it will start up with no issues. Thanks in advance fo rany help.


----------



## tedtrulley (Apr 20, 2018)

CPT,
I'm having the same issue with a 2001 Pathfinder LE. Cranks and cranks, but then the battery is dying. Won't start, it's my work car so I need some help. Called a locksmith and he thought a BCM or ECU. Changed fuel filter and checked fuel pump.
Help!


----------



## cptspock (Aug 29, 2018)

I have found that it is probably just the ECU relay in the ECM but you can't just get the relay. You have to buy the entire ECM for around $200. I haven't done it yet so I do not know if it will really fix the problem. I have just figured out that if I remove the key, turn off all electronics and wait about 10-20 secs, mine usually starts right up.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

cptspock said:


> I have found that it is probably just the ECU relay in the ECM but you can't just get the relay. You have to buy the entire ECM for around $200. I haven't done it yet so I do not know if it will really fix the problem. I have just figured out that if I remove the key, turn off all electronics and wait about 10-20 secs, mine usually starts right up.


The ECM relay is located in the IPDM/ER in the engine compartment. They did have some problems with them. Originally, Nissan said the relay wasn't replaceable and one had to replace the entire IPDM, but they later realized they were wrong. You can get the relay for less than $10 from Nissan. There was a recall issued for them, so you may want to check for any open recalls for your Pathfinder. If you have fog lamps, you can temporarily swap the ECM and fog lamp relays to see if it fixes the problem. If not, I would suspect a faulty crank position sensor or cam position sensor, especially since it seems to be heat related.


----------

